# How many days per week do you go to the gym? what do you train on those days?



## supreme666leader (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm gonna try this

day 1 - back
day 2 - shoulders and some leg work because shoulders go pretty quick
day 3 - arms bi and tri
day 4 - chest

would like to add a 5th day but not really sure what else i could do, i do abs every time i go i could just do more of that at home and walk or run around outside on off days or go to the gym again to use the machines if the weather isnt good.


----------



## CJ (Jun 22, 2021)

Legs the day after back probably isn't the best idea.


----------



## Trump (Jun 22, 2021)

Shoulders and some legs??? Instead of adding a day sort the days out your already training


----------



## CJ (Jun 22, 2021)

Last few months I was going 4x per week, doing an Upper/Lower split, and making great progress.

My work schedule was just changed, so now I'm doing a PPL split, getting to the gym whenever I can, which should be 4-5 days per week.


----------



## Trump (Jun 22, 2021)

I wouldn’t do shoulders triceps and chest on consecutive days myself either 



CJ275 said:


> Legs the day after back probably isn't the best idea.


----------



## CJ (Jun 22, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> I'm gonna try this
> 
> day 1 - back
> day 2 - shoulders and some leg work because shoulders go pretty quick
> ...



Try...

Chest
Back
Off
Shldrs/Arms
Legs
Off


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 22, 2021)

switch it up and do some powerlifting training.  Don't train bodyparts, train lifts.  It might be fun for a change.  Have a squat, bench, deadlift and accessory day.


----------



## 69nites (Jun 22, 2021)

Every other day lifting. Every workout is focused around a deadlift, bench, or squat.

I do PT for my rotators every morning and just add a band shoulder workout into that every morning. I do lateral side raises, front raises, reverse flys, ECT every day along with pushups and pullups.

I also do a decent amount of moderately difficult physical activity like a hike, or mountain bike ride nearly every day.


----------



## supreme666leader (Jun 22, 2021)

I usually space the days out if i can in the week.

I dont really go crazy on legs just do some machines to be honest. Shoulders alone takes like 30 or 40mins so thought even if a little bit of a weird combo i could get two things done in one day.


----------



## eazy (Jun 22, 2021)

Monday-Squat
Tuesday-Barbell Row, Pullup
Wednesday-Squat
Thursday-Side Raise, Front Raise, Rear Raise, Fly, Curls
Friday- Deadlift/Barbell Row
Saturday-Squat
Sunday-Bench


----------



## creekrat (Jun 22, 2021)

I go 5 days a week

Monday - Chest
Tuesday - Legs
Wednesday - Back
Thursday - Off
Friday - Shoulders
Saturday - Arms
Sunday - Off


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 22, 2021)

4 days a week for lifting and 3 days a week for conditioning.

Mon - OHP/ Bench
Tue - Squat
Wed - Off (conditioning; sled drags)
Thur - Bench/ OHP
Fri - Deadlift/ Squat
Sat - Off (conditioning; sled drags)
Sun - Off (conditioning; weighted carries)


----------



## CLIHAU (Jun 22, 2021)

M-chest,shoulders,tri's
t-jiu-jitsu
w-- back,bi's,abs
t- jiu-jitsu
f- legs
s-rest
s-rest


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jun 22, 2021)

2days on 1 day off,
3days on 2days off,
Try to always make tht 3rd day before 2off,
Leg day then 2off!


----------



## Forthewin1123 (Jun 22, 2021)

I have a great work schedule.    In early out early.. 5-6 days a week.. 2 hrs or so depending on cardio and if I'm really feeling good on a leg or shoulder day l will stay 3 hrs and legs or shoulders..i.do a push pull legs/with a little bro split as well.. I hit each body part 3x a week legs usually 2 times a week.. I will rotate the muscle group I start with on each pull or push day.. and.i add little extra delt work on 4- 5 days.. same with triceps.. for.me the volume gives me great growth..I have a few of John meadows programs and my next bulk I'm going to run his program..


----------



## sfw509 (Jun 23, 2021)

Coming off an injury and getting back into push, pull, legs. With my work schedule lift 4 or 5 days a week. I do cardio 3-4 days a week. Mostly elliptical, but I throw in some walking or basketball here and there.

Seems to go like this lately, 5 day rotation:

1 - push
2 - pull
3 - rest/ss cardio
4 - legs 
5 - rest/ss cardio


----------



## Zadek (Jun 23, 2021)

I just recently started at the gym again. Covid got really crazy here so all the gyms were shut down for a while and when they opened it was hard getting past the depression that set in to get going again. Not 100% sure if my gym routine will stay the same. May adjust as time goes on my my therapy takes more effect.

Day 1 - chest
Day 2 - back
Day 3 - legs
Day 4 - rest
Day 5 - arms
Day 6 - shoulders
Day 7 - rest

I’ve never been the best in the gym, not complete beginner, but still learning. Definitely open to suggestions and teaching if anyone has advice or see’s issues with this.


----------



## Trump (Jun 23, 2021)

Swap day 3 and 5 around apart from that it looks good to me. Legs after back isn’t good and is better coming after a rest day. Welcome


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 23, 2021)

Four day split:

Legs/tris
Back/bis
Chest/tris/calves 
Shoulders/bis
Repeat

Day off as needed.  Never had any issues training back the day after legs or shoulders the day after chest or even with chest.


----------



## Zadek (Jun 23, 2021)

Trump said:


> Swap day 3 and 5 around apart from that it looks good to me. Legs after back isn’t good and is better coming after a rest day. Welcome



Thank you! I never thought of it that way but soon as you verbalized it it made sense to me.


----------



## Trump (Jun 23, 2021)

Bricks could probably do 3 leg days on the run he is a beast. But for someone that admits they not the best in the gym split them as your legs will be hurting for a while when you start


----------



## Zadek (Jun 23, 2021)

Trump said:


> Bricks could probably do 3 leg days on the run he is a beast. But for someone that admits they not the best in the gym split them as your legs will be hurting for a while when you start



 my first day back and I could barely walk after my first leg day. Took all week to recover. Definitely excited to be learning more from y’all though. I’ve always hated going in and not really knowing exactly what to do. Google has sorta became my best friend and I probably spend just as much time If not more reading about workouts as I spend doing them.


----------



## CJ (Jun 23, 2021)

Zadek said:


> my first day back and I could barely walk after my first leg day. Took all week to recover. Definitely excited to be learning more from y’all though. I’ve always hated going in and not really knowing exactly what to do. Google has sorta became my best friend and I probably spend just as much time If not more reading about workouts as I spend doing them.



It's quite possible for Back and Leg days to have a fair amount of overlap. If you barbell squat or romanian deadlift on leg day, you're also using your back. If you deadlift or bentover row on back day, you're using your legs too. 

That's when spacing them apart is ideal, as you're hitting both twice per week, so trying to get them evenly spread out.

If you're using mostly machines and/or isolation lifts, it's not as big of a deal. Just have to think about what you're doing.

If you need any help, feel free to ask. There are many qualified people here.


----------



## Trump (Jun 23, 2021)

CJ does free workout plans and online training for any member that asks totally free of charge. He just can’t say no


----------



## Zadek (Jun 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> It's quite possible for Back and Leg days to have a fair amount of overlap. If you barbell squat or romanian deadlift on leg day, you're also using your back. If you deadlift or bentover row on back day, you're using your legs too.
> 
> That's when spacing them apart is ideal, as you're hitting both twice per week, so trying to get them evenly spread out.
> 
> ...



Thank you, this is great advice. I’ll for sure swap day 3 and 5 then. I do barbell squats and am getting ready to start deadlifts on back days as well.

What are your thoughts on isolating vs compound? I’ve been reading a little on different routines. I’ve always focused on a majority of isolation workouts and have always had my split the way I posted.

I’ve never tried a full body with majority compound workouts before. Do you personally feel one is better then the other?


----------



## Trump (Jun 23, 2021)

I start every workout with heavy compound lifts, squats, bench, dead’s when I used to do them then move onto isolation exercises and accessory work



Zadek said:


> Thank you, this is great advice. I’ll for sure swap day 3 and 5 then. I do barbell squats and am getting ready to start deadlifts on back days as well.
> 
> What are your thoughts on isolating vs compound? I’ve been reading a little on different routines. I’ve always focused on a majority of isolation workouts and have always had my split the way I posted.
> 
> I’ve never tried a full body with majority compound workouts before. Do you personally feel one is better then the other?


----------



## CJ (Jun 23, 2021)

Trump said:


> I start every workout with heavy compound lifts, squats, bench, dead’s when I used to do them then move onto isolation exercises and accessory work



I echo this statement, but sometimes I'll throw in an isolation lift prior to "activate" or prefatigue the muscle before the main movement.

I always did leg extensions before Squats to tire out my quads first, so they'd be what failed in the Squats, and not my back failing. It just felt better. 

I also used to do pec deck or pushups before DB Bench because I had a hard time feeling my chest. I don't have that problem anymore, so now I go right to the compound movement.

But don't destroy yourself before your big compound lift. Use that lift as your main gauge of progress, increasing in weight and/or reps over time, also with form getting better. 

But don't cut short ROM or get sloppy just to move more weight, because you actually end up putting LESS stress on the muscle you're trying to train, so it's counterproductive.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I echo this statement, but sometimes I'll throw in an isolation lift prior to "activate" or prefatigue the muscle before the main movement.
> 
> I always did leg extensions before Squats to tire out my quads first, so they'd be what failed in the Squats, and not my back failing. It just felt better.
> 
> ...



You can also perform a Wenning warm up so for horizontal press you would perform DB bench for sets of 25reps (3-4 sets), DB rows for 25 reps (3-4 sets), etc... This is a way to get the volume you need to build a bigger muscle and also prime the body for the movements you'll perform that day.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 23, 2021)

Mon- Legs (squat focus)
Tue- Chest (press focus, some tricep work) 
Wed- Back (deadlift focus)
Thurs- Shoulders
Friday- Tricep/Back/Bicep

I've used a lot of different splits and like this one a lot.  Several on here would not like it, but that's ok.


----------



## Trump (Jun 23, 2021)

well I like it Except the shoulders only day



HollyWoodCole said:


> Mon- Legs (squat focus)
> Tue- Chest (press focus, some tricep work)
> Wed- Back (deadlift focus)
> Thurs- Shoulders
> ...


----------



## MrBafner (Jun 28, 2021)

Mon - quads / triceps / calves
Tue - chest / biceps
Wed - back / rear delts
Thur - hamstrings / tricep / calves
Fri - shoulders / bicep
Sat - legs / chest

Saturday 
7x10 leg press (feet high)
5x12 leg extension
5x10 incline smith machine bench
5x10 incline db press
5x10 decline machine press
3x15 cable flys


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 28, 2021)

I dont know how some of you expect to see any results by training a body part once a week.  The only day of the week I am not in the gym is on Sundays....So many of you are over training the one day u do train.  I had a youngin at the gym tell me he got his workout from a guy on youtube who states he does 1 body part per week.  I have seen this kid in the gym for over a year, he looks exactly the same.  

Stop watching youtube and please stop over training and u might actually see results.  No one ever got big watching other guys on youtube working out.  No one ever became Mr. Olympia watching youtube.....


----------



## Spear (Jun 28, 2021)

Mon: Chest/Shoulders
Tue: Legs (quad Focus)
Wed: Back
Thur: arms
Fri: Legs (hammy focus)
Sat: off
Sun: off


----------



## Adrenolin (Jun 28, 2021)

Past few months I've done nothing outside of walking and playing with my kids as far as exercise is concerned. 

This past week

Mon: Rear Delts/Chest
Tue: Back (no deads)
Wed: Off/10mi walk
Thur: Arms
Fri: Legs (no heavy squats or lunges) 
Sat: Off/10mi walk
Sun: Off/10mi walk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 3, 2021)

I go to the Skullcrusher Jazzercise Fitness Center 3 times a week.

Chest and Triceps
Back and Biceps
Legs
Shoulders

I would just do 4 days but I find I need more recovery time.


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 13, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> I dont know how some of you expect to see any results by training a body part once a week.  The only day of the week I am not in the gym is on Sundays....So many of you are over training the one day u do train.  I had a youngin at the gym tell me he got his workout from a guy on youtube who states he does 1 body part per week.  I have seen this kid in the gym for over a year, he looks exactly the same.
> 
> Stop watching youtube and please stop over training and u might actually see results.  No one ever got big watching other guys on youtube working out.  No one ever became Mr. Olympia watching youtube.....


How do you train each part twice in one week without overtraining? Do you just keep the volume for each part really low? How many working sets are you doing for each major muscle group? How long are your workouts?

I tried a program that worked each part twice but each session was overwhelming the way I was doing it


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 13, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> How do you train each part twice in one week without overtraining? Do you just keep the volume for each part really low? How many working sets are you doing for each major muscle group? How long are your workouts?
> 
> I tried a program that worked each part twice but each session was overwhelming the way I was doing it


Overtraining is a myth....I dont know about you but I get up and use my legs everyday, I must be overusing them.  Baseball players swing a bat everyday, they 2 are overtraining I guess.  Go look at the routine of an Olympic athlete, they do the same thing everyday, guess they are overtraining as well.....

My question 2 u is y r u undertraining?????  People seem to think there are shortcuts to success....


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 13, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> Overtraining is a myth....I dont know about you but I get up and use my legs everyday, I must be overusing them.  Baseball players swing a bat everyday, they 2 are overtraining I guess.  Go look at the routine of an Olympic athlete, they do the same thing everyday, guess they are overtraining as well.....
> 
> My question 2 u is y r u undertraining?????  People seem to think there are shortcuts to success....


I was honestly asking all those questions, not being smart. Curious how long your sessions are and how much you’re trying to fit in


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 13, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> I was honestly asking all those questions, not being smart. Curious how long your sessions are and how much you’re trying to fit in


In my 20s I was a social butterfly in the gym, so my workouts would take hours.  Today with a busy schedule and no longer a social butterfly I try to finish within 45 minutes.


----------



## CJ (Jul 13, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> How do you train each part twice in one week without overtraining? Do you just keep the volume for each part really low? How many working sets are you doing for each major muscle group? How long are your workouts?
> 
> I tried a program that worked each part twice but each session was overwhelming the way I was doing it


I'll answer for myself... 

If I try to do say 16 sets for Back all in one day, by the time I get past roughly 10 good hard sets, I'm no longer getting anything out of it. The last 6 sets I'm just going through the motions, it becomes junk volume. We all know that point where we're just done. 

But if I break that workout up, and have 2 days of 8 sets each, then every set is good quality work. And the 6 junk volume sets from scenario 1 become 6 quality sets. 

So even though I'm doing the same number of weekly sets, I'm getting more out of them. 

This all depends upon how long you take to recover though. If you're a giant strong bastard, and a good quality session takes 5-7 days to recover from, then 2x per week probably isn't the best choice for that person.


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 13, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'll answer for myself...
> 
> If I try to do say 16 sets for Back all in one day, by the time I get past roughly 10 good hard sets, I'm no longer getting anything out of it. The last 6 sets I'm just going through the motions, it becomes junk volume. We all know that point where we're just done.
> 
> ...


That’s a good explanation


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 14, 2021)

Before this tear for ~4 years:

Day 1-Flat DB Bench
Day 2-Pull-Ups, Pull-downs, 1ABO Row
Day 3-BB Front Squats
Day 4-Lying DB Extension, DB Curls, CoC Gripper

Sometimes Day 5-Olympic Snatches (I love em)


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 14, 2021)

(THIS IS NOT ADVISABLE)
I go 7-days a week; when my schedule permits. Generally due to being busy, 6 ends up being my limit.

While off for summer, my workouts last about 90 minutes with 10 more in the steam room: skin is extra fresh and clear.

Otherwise I cram an hour in from 4-5PM before it gets real busy, this way I can shower before dinner or evening plans.

I rotate like this:
Push (chest, shoulders, triceps
Pull (back, biceps)
Legs (quads, hamstrings, glutes, calves)

But I mix them up;
Push A: incline barbell, bench barbell, lateral dumbbell shoulder raises, rope pull downs

Push B: Dumbbell incline, Arnold presses, shoulder press, decline press, cable flies

Pull A: bent over barbell rows, dumbbell rows, lower back extensions, face pulls

Pull B: deadlift, face pulls, rear flies

Legs: squats every time, hamstring flex, leg extensions


----------



## bvs (Jul 15, 2021)

Monday Back
Tuesday Arms
Wednesday Chest
Thursday Shoulders
Friday Legs
Saturday Legs again (yes 2 days in a row)
Sunday Random session if i feel one body part is lacking


I also train calves 4 days a week at the end of the session


----------



## IsaacRobertson (Jul 15, 2021)

I go to the gym five times a week. 

Day 1- ab work out
Day 2 - arm day
Day 3 - cardio
day 4 - chest
day 5 - leg day

My weekends are for my rest and family.


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 15, 2021)

Currently training 6 days a week and in a surplus diet .. so limited cardio, if I feel like I need a day off training - I have day off, because I'm trying to lift heavy most of the time. I just train that days bodypart the following day.

When I'm in a defeciet diet, I increase the cardio and I don't miss any training days .. 6 days training. I will use less weight and be more consistent.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 17, 2021)

My current routine is below, but I'm changing starting next week.

*Current routine*
Day 1: chest, shoulders, triceps
Day 2: Back
Day 3: shoulders, biceps, forearms
Day 4: Legs
Day 5: chest, shoulders, triceps
Day 6: Back
Day 7: Legs

My new routine is as follows. I'm not set on the order yet. I may put the rest days back to back; to be determined.

*New routine*
Day 1: Chest, Back, shoulders, triceps
Day 2: Legs and abs
Day 3: Shoulders, biceps, and forearms
Day 4: Rest/Stretching/Mobility
Day 5: Legs and abs
Day 6: Chest, back, shoulders, triceps
Day 7: Rest/Stretching/Mobility


----------



## OldeBull1 (Jul 19, 2021)

These days, I am lifting M,W,F after work. I do cardio and abs, or walk the dog, most mornings.
I'm keeping it simple, full body workouts, 5/3/1 inspired.
1)bench, deadlift, db row
2)squat, military press, pullups
3)front squat, trap bar DL, Incline press, barbell rows.

Accessories each day, heavy work followed by pump work.

For now, this works. I'm getting back into it, been training 5 months after a 5 year lay off. Soon, I'll have to change, and break training days up; less frequent, more volume per body part.


----------



## HeiseTX (Jul 20, 2021)

3 days
arms, back, traps
legs, calves
chest, tris, shoulders
cardio and abs off days


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 20, 2021)

4 days. Squat plus accessories for quads etc, lower back, bench plus acces, deads plus hamstring glute work lower back and a second bench day.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jul 20, 2021)

Legs
Arms
Chest
Back
Shoulders


----------



## OZinPHIL (Aug 3, 2021)

Monday- back, abs, bis
Tuesday- chest, shoulders, tris
Wednesday- legs
Thursday- back, abs, bis (pump)
Friday- chest, shoulders, tris (pump)
Saturday- legs (pump)
Sunday - off


----------



## MrBafner (Aug 3, 2021)

Send0 said:


> My current routine is below, but I'm changing starting next week.
> 
> *Current routine*
> Day 1: chest, shoulders, triceps
> ...


I find it much much better training chest with biceps and triceps with back.

The secondary muscle for chest is triceps, and when you train triceps your secondary is chest. So you're fatigueing both muscles, will feel like a pump but it is fatigue.

If you train chest with biceps, you train opposite muscles and both are pumped without fatigue, which means you can go to failure. Also means you train your secondary muscle groups pump up again when you train them on the off days (triceps pump up chest) .. (biceps for back)

That's just my experience.


----------

